# 11 week old during runns uses back legs like a rabbit



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it normal that when you play with your pet and it starts running fast, that at 11 weeks they jump off at the same time with their rear legs instead of using them individual. Makes it look like he jumps like a rabbit. When he slowly runs/jogs, he uses each leg individually, but when he runs, he goes into rabbit mode. Normal ?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd say it's normal. Wolfie does this when the area he is running in is small. He's 10 months old.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Just keep an eye on your puppy as he grows for any other signs of joint trouble. Bunny-hopping can be a sign of hip dysplasia, but I wouldn't panic yet. When he is closer to a year old you can get preliminary x-rays (if you decide to neuter him, they can do the films while he's under anesthesia so you don't have to put him through anesthesia twice). You can do a search on this forum for threads about signs of hip dysplasia for other things to keep an eye out for.

I have a dog with HD, and she's had a hip replacement. By no means is HD a death sentence. Rosa is doing great six months post-op.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Like Good Karma says, bunny hopping is normal for a pup but should outgrow it. Puppies have wiggly walks, sloppy sits, they get lanky and lazy but your vet should be giving regular physical checks on the hips. Try to prevent a lot of jumping, like out of the car or off stairs, decks etc and limit the amount of force coming down on the hips, keep him lean, and resist driving yourself nuts. It's hard to do, I know!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My GSD is one year old. He has missing toes on one of his back feet (accident the day he was born). When he was a puppy he did that a lot when he was tired. I thought it was because of his missing toes. Now that he is a year old, he never does it. Although he has a turned in hock (due to tendon damage in same foot) he no longer bunny hops.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL yeah my pup is almost 10 weeks and he runs like a ferret, kind of a half sideways


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog bunny hopped when he ran
for a long time. i had my pup x-rayed
and everything was fine. my Vet and my breeder said "he doesn't
know how to run yet". my dog was loose
and uncoordinated untill he was 8 months old
or so. then from 8 months to 1.5 yrs old
you could see him develope, gain power
and coordination.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use to say my dog was shaped like the letter C when he came
to me.



Montana Scout said:


> LOL yeah my pup is almost 10 weeks and he runs like a ferret, kind of a half sideways


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My female is OFA good hips. She is 4 1/2 yrs old and sometimes bunny hops. It is not all the time, but intermittently when running and playing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In an 11 week old puppy, I wouldn't get very worried about it. They are coordinated and are growing.

In an adult, bunny hopping could also be a sign of a back problem. I took my 3 year old to a chiropractor and it made all the difference.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> In an 11 week old puppy, I wouldn't get very worried about it. They are coordinated and are growing.
> 
> In an adult, bunny hopping could also be a sign of a back problem. I took my 3 year old to a chiropractor and it made all the difference.


 they have doggy chiropractors? :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They do!!! he was freaking awesome! She stopped bunny hopping, wanted to play nonstop and is really fast again. her back was really out. He wanted to know if she had any trauma because of where her back was out.

And an FYI..."popping" for a correction pulls the neck vertebra out of place. She had lots of subluxation in her neck, 3 out in her back (that's why he asked about trauma) and she did something to her left hkp too. It was an instant relief for her.

They have chiropractors for horses too.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

that would have to be one strong man to place a horses spine LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As far as I know, it's a woman in our area. I assume they use some kind of tool to put the spine back in place. I need to get one out here for my horse so I'll let you know.


----------

